# New kid on the DP/DR block



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

My favorite picture of me ever.









Meet Manic D, possibly the world's only depersonalized rapper.

If anyone cares, you can hear some of my music at http://www.myspace.com/manicd

Peace.


----------

